# [ V ] Asus HD3850



## doceddy (4. April 2009)

Verkaufe eine ~ 1 Jahr alte Asus HD3850. Sie hat 512mb Ram, PCI-E und einen Asus-Kühler, der sie sehr leise macht. Rechnung, OVP und Zubehör leider nicht mehr vorhanden.
Die Karte ist 100% i.O. und wurde nie übertaktet.
Foto: http://s10b.directupload.net/file/d/1754/naw367rc_jpg.htm

Link zum Hersteller: http://www.asus.de/products.aspx?l1=2&l2=8&l3=602&l4=0&model=1996&modelmenu=1

Mit der Karte läuft Crysis in 1280x1024 auf Hoch ohne Probleme.

Preis: 40€ Verhandlungsbasis


----------

